# Has anyone ever gone to the "Tour de fat" from New Belgium



## Robertriley (Jun 12, 2014)

I was kicking back after a long day and sat down to grab a brew then notice a tour de fat parade or festival or something like that.  Has anyone ever done one of these? There's one coming up the 27th of august in San Diego....let me know what they are about and maybe SoCal caber can send a group down.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 12, 2014)

We have been doin it for years, you really need to get out more...there is usually a trip to San Francisco and Tempe too for the hard core "cabers'


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 12, 2014)

*Wow, we have a theme, guess im going to Tempe tour de fat*

Its on 10/4, talk like a Trucker day. We will being doing our bikes trucker style.

It may work out as we need to go and pick up an old project car from my parents house anyhow.

To answer your question, yes its good times, having a costume or some wacky decoration helps the party, even just a funny hat.

We will most likely go to San Diego and now Tempe.

We almost planned to go to the Minneapolis one too.

See you there.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 13, 2014)

i've been to the one in san fran a few times,but don't remember 
and i vaguely remember some from the cyclonecoasters being there,but that's hard to prove.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2014)

*Love Tour de Fat!*

We do the Mpls one, the most fun you can have on wheels!

Hundreds of fun characters show up and ride, and we're right in there with them! Last year I dressed up as a cop and rode my Goodyear Hiway Patrol, Nick dressed up as a WWII sailor and rode his Colson Clipper. It's a don't miss event!

http://www.newbelgium.com/events/tour-de-fat.aspx

Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 13, 2014)

Much fun.... I don't remember much of the end though  my girlfriend helps put it on in San Diego through here non profit san diego bicycle coalition

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 13, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> i've been to the one in san fran a few times,but don't remember
> and i vaguely remember some from the cyclonecoasters being there,but that's hard to prove.




oh there's proof buddy, trust me there's proof!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 14, 2014)

umm,uhh,well,uhh.
that guy looks strikingly familiar,but i can't quite place him.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> umm,uhh,well,uhh.
> that guy looks strikingly familiar,but i can't quite place him.




You never mentioned having that much fun!  LMAO! Guess you're not the kiss and tell type.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been to one in Lawrence, KS years ago. Two years ago I went to the one in Fort Collins, CO. The mother ship location. The parade is crazy, a circus on wheels. I rode in it. Next time I just want to watch and see all the crazy weird wild stuff, bikes and people. If you have one in your local it's a must do. Or make a road trip.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 14, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> You never mentioned having that much fun!  LMAO! Guess you're not the kiss and tell type.




like i said,i don't remember


----------



## M.Martian (Jun 15, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> oh there's proof buddy, trust me there's proof!




Oh hell, I forgot all about that woman.  Didn't she also pose on someone's bike?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 15, 2014)

M.Martian said:


> Oh hell, I forgot all about that woman.  Didn't she also pose on someone's bike?




like Brian said, I don't remember...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2014)

I think those two pictures should be posted in the Babes and Brian thread.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 15, 2014)

Well if you go could yo ask one of the beer rangers why the Fat Tire logo switched from a Columbia 3/5 star resemblance to a canti Schwinn?
Chris


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 16, 2014)

my buddy has a Fat Tire Schwinn he won by drinking nothing but Fat Tire on Tuesday trivia night at Flying Saucer Pub.  
He actually would have won a 2nd of these, but when they kept drawing his name over and over they decided it must be a joke and continued to draw until they found someone else's name (seriously)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 16, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> oh there's proof buddy, trust me there's proof!



haha.... only a few months away!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 16, 2014)

*Been doing it for years .....*

ALWAYS a good time - a bicycle parade that ends in a beer garden ..... Hmmmmmmmm - twist my arm - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------

